# Is it possible to record one app while using another?



## Flequi (Jul 8, 2020)

Hey. What I mean is, can I record an app that's in the background? Like recording a game while I'm browsing Firefox, or recording Firefox while I'm browsing my PC. With only one monitor, that is.

Cheers.


----------



## koala (Jul 8, 2020)

Yes, this is possible. The app you're recording must not be minimized. Minimized apps usually stop rendering, so there isn't anything to record. An app whose window is just obscured by other apps can be recorded.
Not possible to record is a non-active tab within your browser. You can only record the currently active and visible tab of a browser. If you need this, open a new browser window, not just a tab, and run the thing you want to record in that window.


----------



## Fitey (Jul 8, 2020)

Flequi said:


> Hey. What I mean is, can I record an app that's in the background? Like recording a game while I'm browsing Firefox, or recording Firefox while I'm browsing my PC. With only one monitor, that is.
> 
> Cheers.


use Window capture


----------



## Flequi (Jul 8, 2020)

koala said:


> Yes, this is possible. The app you're recording must not be minimized. Minimized apps usually stop rendering, so there isn't anything to record. An app whose window is just obscured by other apps can be recorded.
> Not possible to record is a non-active tab within your browser. You can only record the currently active and visible tab of a browser. If you need this, open a new browser window, not just a tab, and run the thing you want to record in that window.



Usually I use the Display Capture source. To do what I'm saying I should another one, right? Could you please show me where can I learn this process? Or just telling me if it's just a matter of changing to another default source.

Cheers.

Edit: sorry, I didn't read correctly Fitey's answer.


----------



## Flequi (Jul 9, 2020)

Just in case someone has this same question in the future, Window Capture as Source does the trick, as Fitey said. You can capture anything no matter what you have as your active app.

Thanks again.


----------



## Nitz (Apr 3, 2021)

I have tried the trick as shown told above. But there is an issue. OBS record the complete screen only if that screen is being watched by me. If I keep that window open and if I change to another screen. the OBS will only record audio from the window captured screen, not video.  I was recording a course. Since it was a very long video, I opened another window of google chrome and then a firefox screen. The recorded final file had not shown the video part for the particular time when I was watching another window, it had only recorded the audio for that particular time period. Any solution?


----------



## R1CH (Apr 3, 2021)

Modern browsers stop displaying video in the background to save power. In Chrome you can turn it off at chrome://flags/#calculate-native-win-occlusion.


----------



## Nitz (Apr 11, 2021)

Thanks for replying, @R1CH  Will check this.


----------



## Juna (May 12, 2021)

@R1CH I have tried as you suggested but it is not possible. I found a youtube video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3iznaIB88AQ  that did as the way you explain and it was working for him. I think some updates make the feature unavailable. Can you please kindly confirm by actually recording a few seconds? I may need to download the older versions and see if it works.
Thank you in advance for you time.


----------



## Zeros.81 (May 12, 2021)

In Chrome Versión 90.0.4430.212 (Build oficial) (64 bits) you can disable the option chrome://flags/#calculate-native-win-occlusion.


----------

